# ? code for Renal CT/CT of kidneys



## SamanthaM (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking for a code for a 3-phase renal CT/CT of kidneys, but there seems to be no specific code for this -- does anyone know -- would it fall under CT of abdomen?


----------



## kbazarte@yahoo.com (Apr 7, 2011)

This would fall under CT Abd w/ & w/o contrast, if the pelvis is included (which most of the time it is with these studies) be sure to use the proper CT code 74178 abdomen and pelvis w/ & w/o


----------



## Rajebpt (Apr 12, 2011)

code will be based on your documentation
  if only bilateral kidneys are documented -76380
  if the study includes all the abdominal organs-74150
  if pelvic organs are also documented-74176


----------

